# Ticking noise, 1.4l



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Fuel injectors indeed make quite a click and will be louder in cold weather since they are delivering a richer fuel mixture till the engine is up to temperature.

Just the way it is.....no worries.

Rob


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

Ok good. I am a tech who works on Diesel engine for peterbilt trucks and typically ticks indicate something out of adjustment or a faulty injector. And with my fuel mileage dropping the past year I been starting to question the noise more so.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jcote said:


> Ok good. I am a tech who works on Diesel engine for peterbilt trucks and typically ticks indicate something out of adjustment or a faulty injector. And with my fuel mileage dropping the past year I been starting to question the noise more so.


I baby sit a couple of Petes and a bunch of Cats (take a look at our site, johler demolition) and one Mack just to keep me on my toes.
All that to ask: How in the world can you hear anything 'tick' after a a day surrounded by that rackett? Heh heh.

So, since you have a bit of background, these have loosened a spark plug from time to time....sounds like a real loose valve and is one of those, I heard it yesterday but not today kinda things.....a result of the aluminum head expanding/contracting around the plug threads.

Beyond that anomoly, just injector tick.

Rob


----------



## Jcote (Oct 18, 2018)

Robby said:


> I baby sit a couple of Petes and a bunch of Cats (take a look at our site, johler demolition) and one Mack just to keep me on my toes.
> All that to ask: How in the world can you hear anything 'tick' after a a day surrounded by that rackett? Heh heh.
> 
> So, since you have a bit of background, these have loosened a spark plug from time to time....sounds like a real loose valve and is one of those, I heard it yesterday but not today kinda things.....a result of the aluminum head expanding/contracting around the plug threads.
> ...


I drive 100km per way to work. I like quiet after working on that “rackett” so evey sound gets annoying. 
But honestly after running an engine all day today at 1700 rpm with injector line capped off and listening to the knocks I didn’t hear the tick.
i work at a dealership and most everything now is muffled pretty good with “AFTERTREATMENT”


----------

